# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Slic3r 1.0.0RC2

## Mcbride19

Upgrade of the new version  !

http://slic3r.org/download

----------


## Larry

Version 1.0.0RC3 was just released this morning for Slic3r.  There are several major bug fixes in this released.  Here is the complete list of fixes:

*Bugfixes:*
- facets were completely reversed because of an overflow triggered by STL files with very large coordinates
- rectilinear infill was exceeding perimeters when using very low layer height
- random lack of infill caused by recent changes aimed at reducing memory usage
- incorrect number of raft layers was geenrated when too few were requested
- fatal error in the rare case that a bridge has no valid anchor points
- fatal error when concentric infill generated too tight loops
- spiral vase generated some wrong layers
- when processing with fill_density = 0, top/bottom solid shells were missing regions thinner than three times the extrusion width
- the M73 command used with makerware/sailfish G-code flavor exceeded 100% under certain circumstances

Download here:  http://slic3r.org/download

----------


## Mcbride19

thanks for the information !

----------

